
Ditched My MacBook Air for a Thinkpad X1 and KDE Neon - delqn
https://neon.kde.org/
======
rammy1234
Why you ditched MacBook and went for KDE neon would be a nicer post than a
link to KDE.org. I believe giving your reasons will educate the readers and
see your perspective.

------
ktpsns
Actually, I did the same (without having a MacBook on advance). The X1 can
easily have a similar price tag (I paid 2400€ for 1TB,16GB,i7,X1 yoga). And
the hardware is of similar quality.

~~~
delqn
How's your KDE neon experience been so far?

~~~
ktpsns
I'm just using KDE (Plasma) on ordinary Ubuntu, having the kubuntu-desktop
package installed for getting KDE-related system tools.

It really works great out of the box. Every hardware feature is covered, even
plugging in the notebook into the docking station and seamlessly switching to
a multi-monitor setup.

